# Draw backs to LED lights and another lighting question..



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

Probably not the right forum section for this.. 

I am trying to find some very good LED replacement lights for the incandescent lighting in my Silverado. I have purchased NUMEROUS LED 1157 and 194 and other various lights for the factory backup sockets and even for the cargo lights just to have some extra lighting backing up.

My interior lighting is all LED (map, dome, courtesy) I really like LED light 

I mounted a couple of awesome Kawell lights under the bumper wired to the trailer b/u circuit. I am gonna install a switch so they can be used as work lights as well. Thanks to Steve for the wiring diagram etc on that. 

LONG winded: but after numerous LED installs in factory light buckets I find the bulbs are super bright, last a long time etc. The issue I have is that the optics in the light buckets are optimized for picking up the filament in an incandescent bulb. 

The LED could be 100000 lumens and be able to light a football stadium and will still not "project" the way the incandescent bulbs do. I have tried CREE, gen3, 100 SMD LEDs, projectors etc... I am not in need of blinking, flashing seizure inducing strobes but steady burn lights that make backing up in extremely rural driveways and the woods much more lit up. 

The cargo light on the Silverado is basically useless to me.. Is anyone aware of a plug in flasher or blinking light that can go directly into the sockets on the cargo light. 

Thank you all for information and knowledge..


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

alcoman50;1775471 said:


> Probably not the right forum section for this..
> 
> I am trying to find some very good LED replacement lights for the incandescent lighting in my Silverado. I have purchased NUMEROUS LED 1157 and 194 and other various lights for the factory backup sockets and even for the cargo lights just to have some extra lighting backing up.
> 
> ...


I tried to edit the original but am just missing where to do it from...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why don't you just add aux back up led lights? Like rigid or wurton or others


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

dieselss;1775597 said:


> Why don't you just add aux back up led lights? Like rigid or wurton or others


Done that.. in my OP I said I have some awesome lights mounted and right now they work with the reverse circuit. Kawell aux lights and they are great. Am speaking more about LED replacements for the lights in the tails and third brake light.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The color of the lens is the color of the bulb the led should be. Also are the lens' faded? 
Other then that I wasn't sure what you were asking


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

dieselss;1775706 said:


> The color of the lens is the color of the bulb the led should be. Also are the lens' faded?
> Other then that I wasn't sure what you were asking


That's the issue.. all the lenses on this truck are impeccably clear. I see what you are saying.. if the bulb is in a "red" portion of the lens it should be red and if it is in a clear.. then clear (white). I never took that into consideration.

As I said in my original post it seems as tho the manufacturers optimize the optics to pick up the filament in the incandescent bulbs. I will experiment with the color issue and see if it helps. Thanks for the tip


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some nice ones in my tails and reverse and am pleased my turn signals are really bright up front and there crees


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

For my personal vehicle, I use all of the LED lights from v-leds.com. I've had really good luck with their products.


----------



## javaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Not really what you are asking but I thought I would mention it anyways. Although I do like LED lights they don't produce enough heat to melt snow so you have to constantly clear them off.

I think for turn signals you might need to add a resistor also.

In answer to your question I have no idea.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

I used the Cree LED reverse bulbs in my 10 2500 cummins. They really lite up much better then stock... But 1 burnt out after 5 months. It wasn't worth the hassle for me to package and send back for replacement. I put the stock ones back in and bought 2 rectangle tractor lights from TSC and wired into my reverse lights. Much happier with the results. I like LED but they generally cost way too much for my taste. I do want to replace my cab lights with LED. The stock ones just aren't that bright. Plenty of guys I know replace everything with LED but it's a lot of money. 

Good luck with your search. I do want to wire a switch to my aux reverse lights but not sure how to correctly.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

mega10cab;1776767 said:


> I used the Cree LED reverse bulbs in my 10 2500 cummins. They really lite up much better then stock... But 1 burnt out after 5 months. It wasn't worth the hassle for me to package and send back for replacement. I put the stock ones back in and bought 2 rectangle tractor lights from TSC and wired into my reverse lights. Much happier with the results. I like LED but they generally cost way too much for my taste. I do want to replace my cab lights with LED. The stock ones just aren't that bright. Plenty of guys I know replace everything with LED but it's a lot of money.
> 
> Good luck with your search. I do want to wire a switch to my aux reverse lights but not sure how to correctly.


 Agreed, the Cree lights are sweet!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

To answer the question unless the housing is built specific for and LED it will never bethe same output in the way of optics. LEDs are very directional so even the best 1157 LED will have dead spot where a halogen won't. The LED color is much better and draw much less but there's always a trade off.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Everything is led! For me it's a cleaner look and much better output plus it takes nothing for them to be powered. I know many people say it's a work truck and who cares about the look well that's the first thing that comes to my mind when adding anything. I have 3157 Cree leds for reverse and they are great for reverse lights. To light it up you need aux lights that's where led flood lights come into play. I've had good luck with getting lights off ebay.


----------



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

Strobesnmore;1778468 said:


> To answer the question unless the housing is built specific for and LED it will never bethe same output in the way of optics. LEDs are very directional so even the best 1157 LED will have dead spot where a halogen won't. The LED color is much better and draw much less but there's always a trade off.


I guess that is what I was trying to say in my original post. I really like the color and the output of the LED bulbs, but the optics in the factory buckets are made to pick up the filament in the factory bulbs.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

alcoman50;1778520 said:


> I guess that is what I was trying to say in my original post. I really like the color and the output of the LED bulbs, but the optics in the factory buckets are made to pick up the filament in the factory bulbs.


To light up the woods get some led pods or something along those lines. Tie it into your cargo switch or run a new switch. Under the bumper or on the bed rail or on a backrack???? Snm has a good selection of flood lights to choose from.


----------

